# Can't boot MSI Wind U100 Netbook



## radushewici (Jun 26, 2012)

Netbook MSI Wind U100
No optical CD/DVD disk drive
OS: Windows XP Home (Pre-installed)
Purchased March 12, 2009

*Problem Description:*
Boot brings up the white on black screen with the options of Safe Start, etc.
Whichever option selected (or, if no option selected, then after 30 seconds) - restarts and brings back that same screen.

*Solution Attempts:*
1. Tried to change BIOS parameters (by hitting Del during startup), enabling/disabling one by one each parameter. In vain: same behavior.

2. Tried power-off (pressing the power switch). then disconnect the power cable, then detach the battery, then reverse the procedure and power-on. Same results.

3. On purchase the computer came with two original disks:
- NOTEBOOK (Driver, Utilities, Manual)
- Recovery DVD
Since I don't have an external optical CD/DVD disk drive, I copied each of the disks to a DiskOnKey and to a SD card, and tried to reboot from each of them, by changing the startup order during reboot (F11):
- No option to boot from SD card
- Starting from DiskOnKey brings up error message that says it isn't a system disk.

4. Power on with the power switch. As soon as MSI logo appears, press F3 for several seconds. Recovery to Factory Settings starts, with all sort of warnings. Approved all. Machine pretended to work hard for several minutes, and then - - - guess what: it reverted back to the same white on black screen (see Problem Description above).

So, we are back to square one. What next?

PS:
I don't mind losing all my data: It's backed up on the cloud.
I just want to revive the computer, with its pre-installed OS of course
(hate to throw more money and buy Win-XP again).

PLS Help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello and welcome to TSF,


Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.


----------



## radushewici (Jun 26, 2012)

Many thanks for the detailed instructions but, unless I miss something, I'm afraid a main thing escaped you:

The machine in question DOES NOT HAVE AN OPTICAL CD/DVD DRIVE.

Is there a way to do the whole thing from a Disk-On-Key?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry about that. You can use the second link in my signature. It takes you to the pendrivelinux page and provides instructions and a download link for a tool to put the UBCD on a thumb/jump/flash drive.

Here is the link.

Easily Boot Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD) from a USB flash drive | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------

